# Micro sword plants coming loose



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

HI
I have a tank with three rosy barbs and two otto cats. The tank has quite a few plants in it. Recently I have added some microsword(I think that is what it is called, it is like thick bladed grass) I am having trouble getting it to stay in the substrate. I am not sure if the fish are messing with it or if it is just coming loose. How much can I bury it? Will it live if it is floating on the top?


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

trick for plants that keep floating...

1.) take paperclip
2.) take plant
3.) bend paperclip around root ball of plant
4.) repeat as necessary untill plant is firmly planted and there is no bouyancy.


----------



## Spuds (Jul 29, 2010)

Shotgun's way works well..
I just use lead, I get it from my LFS.. Like with the paperclip wrap it around the rootball.

I keep micro swords as well.. After a few weeks they will be well anchored and will start to make side shoots.. Iv never had a problem with them floating since i initially planted them.


----------



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input. This plant does not really have a rootball. It has very small roots and is almost a straight line of grass. Maybe I could work with weights anyway. The metals wont taint my water at all?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Try superglueing some rocks on them.


----------

